

Show HN: StumbleUpon for designer portfolios - dave_chenell
http://stumbbble.com/

======
petekistler
love it! i expected to spend a minute or two on it, but ended up checking out
over a dozen portfolios. great job

------
eric_cleckner
bringing back portfolio sites in a very simple way. great tool for getting
inspired.

------
oknoorap
console.log('cool')

